# Lesser Weasel



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.wild-about-trapping.com/feat ... easels.htm

try this but i would use a 110 coniber instead of the foot-hold trap.

i found there to be weasels in the area i trapped for fox because they would dig mice out of my dirthole set and only eat the head, but never get caught.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

build yourself a wooden box that you can fit a rat trap in(the ones that look like a normal mouse trap on steroids) make sure the trap arm can function without hitting the box but you dont want the box much wider then the trap drill a hole in the front of the box so when he goes in the box he jumps right on the trigger use fish or meat for bait


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Use a revolving mouse trap, they work for least weasel! Most traps will be to big, rat trap will also work.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

Trapper62 said:


> Use a revolving mouse trap, they work for least weasel! Most traps will be to big, rat trap will also work.


i gotta try that one seems like a good idea


----------



## trappinmaniac (Jan 18, 2007)

Chicken livers work really good for bait. thats what i catch everyone on and there all incedental catches. When i use other baits i never catch them so i would give that a try.


----------

